# 5 year old playing with poop



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

My DD turns 5 next week and has recently decided to start painting with her poop. It has happened 4 times in less than 2 weeks and is progressively getting more extensive. Today it is all over her and the bathroom, plus she has stuffed the toilet full of TP so I have to fish it out.

I think part of the issue is dietary since she has been experiencing excessive stinky gas, so I suspect the poo may be messy to wipe. I will talk to her about this.

Any suggestions for logical consequences? Is she old enough to help clean up the mess? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

I ended up cleaning up the poo then smearing chocolate all over the bathroom for DD to clean up. She was very helpful. Then I went upstairs and discovered what DD and DS were up to while I was cleaning up the poo, making another mess. They emptied out every bottle of soap, bubbles, and hair product they could get their hands on then painted the upstairs bathroom. My mom is watching them in the bath now while I cool down and figure out a consequence.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

IF she's actually purposely putting it all over the walls, I'd make her clean it too. It can't hurt her any more than it did to pull it out of herself and wipe it on the walls.

IF she's trying to fix a mess in her pants, and in the process, she's getting it all over, i'd clean it for her and try to figure out why she's having issues.

I would be really mad about the mess, AND especially the toilet paper, but sometimes, kids are trying to undo a mistake, and make a bigger mess in the process. So, you just have to get through it, and fix it the best you can.


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

She is totally old enough to clean that up herself. I would supervise so she doesn't end up playing with it instead.


----------



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

I was really mad when it happened, but now that I've had time to reflect I believe she was trying to clean up her mess the best she knew how. And yes I agree that she is old enough to clean up her own mess, but I have issues with her touching the germs. It makes me a little edgy and irritable. Thanks so much for responding.


----------



## pattimomma (Jul 17, 2009)

I wasn't totally clear. Do you think she was trying to wipe her bottom and accidently got it on her hand and then wiped it on the wall in order to get it off her hand? That seems pretty normal yet frustrating and you certainly can request she helps clean it up. But if she is really playing with it, intentionally getting it on her hands and smearing it everywhere. That is not normal and I might consider discussing it with her pediatrician.


----------

